# Noise level of HF 1 HP MINI DUST COLLECTOR



## Blind_Squirrel (Jun 13, 2008)

Are there any owners of the Harbor Freight 1 HP MINI DUST COLLECTOR http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94029 that can tell me what the noise level of one of these is?


----------



## eazis1 (Jun 13, 2008)

it sounds like a lawn mower


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 13, 2008)

Scott - Without knowing your purpose, I would be wary of this unit.  According to the website "Filters particles down to 35 microns".  Most shop vac bags do better than that.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 13, 2008)

that's a rebranded PSI unit. I think they have more info on their site about it.

The bag is readily replaceable with a better one.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jun 13, 2008)

It's pretty loud, as in leaf blower loud.  

The quietest dust collector I have found is http://www.woodcarverssupply.com/store/prodinfo.asp?number=251000&variation=&aitem=3&mitem=16
I purchased it without all of the attachments for carvers.  It is barely noticeable when it is running.  However, the 1hp mini from harbor freight has more suction.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 13, 2008)

I use it and its a little louder then my small shop vac.  It works great.  Never smell CA with it on.  I am planning on upgrading the bag.  Just my opinion (please don't tell me I'm a loser, I just can't afford one of the bigger DC's and it's better then nothing.)


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 13, 2008)

Rob, you're a loser! Not really, any dust collector is better than none. I didn't use one for a long time, after getting one, I couldn't believe the difference. (and I got a cheapo Homier brand when they where in town a few years ago). Even a shop vac is better than nothing.


----------



## penmaker56 (Jun 13, 2008)

It is very loud, use hearing protection. Other than that, upgraded with PSI's 1 micron bag, it works well if space is limited


----------



## intillzah (Jun 13, 2008)

This is a problem that I'm going to be tackling here one day.  My shop is about 10 yards from the hotel, and there are a couple of rooms that face my garage (the back of the rooms do)  So I don't know what to do when it comes to dust collection (don't want to tick off the hotel).  So for now, I'm thinking about a small shop vac and seeing were I end up.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jun 13, 2008)

I currently have the smaller Fein shop vac that I use as a localize DC.  I am looking to get something that:
- Is small enough to go into my garage
- Can suck more CFM (I believe my Fein has 116 CFM ) without blowing my ear drums (or my wallet) out.  

Regardless of what I end up doing I intend to upgrade the bag.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by intillzah_
> 
> This is a problem that I'm going to be tackling here one day.  My shop is about 10 yards from the hotel, and there are a couple of rooms that face my garage (the back of the rooms do)  So I don't know what to do when it comes to dust collection (don't want to tick off the hotel).  So for now, I'm thinking about a small shop vac and seeing were I end up.


How would you having a dust collector in your shop affect the hotel?


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> 
> I currently have the smaller Fein shop vac that I use as a localize DC.  I am looking to get something that:
> - Is small enough to go into my garage
> ...


We have a 2hp HF dust collector in our garage shop.  It sucks well and wasn't very expensive.  I bought it on sale for something like $169 and also picked up the canister conversion kit for another hundred or so.

It's not too loud.  It's certainly louder than a shop vac, but not horribly so.  The additional dust clearing ability is worth a little bit more noise.  We did put as much distance between it and the primary working areas as possible.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> 
> Are there any owners of the Harbor Freight 1 HP MINI DUST COLLECTOR http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94029 that can tell me what the noise level of one of these is?



*IT'S VERRY LOUD! LIKE A JET TURBINE LOUD!*

It is a super sucker.  I wouldn't mind getting another one for the house and putting a Mini-Clearview or an Oneida Dust Deputy on it.

You need to replace the bag that comes with it with a .3 (point 3) micron bag from Grizzly. 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/H4340

You can also put a muffler on it or build a sound suppression box for it.


----------



## intillzah (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sbell111_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanting to be a courteous neighbor and not keep those guests awake at night or PO'd..


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 13, 2008)

HF has a 2 hp with 1600 CFM that isn't all that loud... if you watch the sales, its under $200.


----------

